# Wood burning of my horse.



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

My horse wood burned. I finished this one up so I could start on some other projects. Hopefully I'll get some new work up soon. By the way. I DO sell wood burnings. I have the art and the original photo for you to look at and scrutinize lol.


----------



## amg800 (Apr 5, 2012)

manhirwen said:


> My horse wood burned. I finished this one up so I could start on some other projects. Hopefully I'll get some new work up soon. By the way. I DO sell wood burnings. I have the art and the original photo for you to look at and scrutinize lol.


How much would it be for you to do one for someone??:?


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

wow.. I love it!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Amazing!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

That is gorgeous! I would love one, how much?  I'll pay shipping lol!


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

right now I charge $20 an hour plus materials for the burnings (wood is cheap depending on size and type) For this size which is around 5"x9" took about 2-3 hours so I would probably charge $50 plus shipping for something like this. That includes lacquer (this one isn't lacquered yet) and can be customized to fit your need. Script on it would cost a little extra because of the extra time it would take to get done. I can give quotes on individual pieces though. Just tell me what you're looking for and I can give you a quote on price.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Fantastic! Can I ask what kind of wood burner you use?


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

I use a colwood superpro 2.


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Awesome! I will PM you about more!


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

Beautiful work!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I love all the tiny details! it looks great


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow, gorgeous!


----------



## mousemom (Jul 23, 2011)

Very nice work!


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

It's absolutely beautiful! I love all the small details. I've tried wood burning but it never comes out nearly as lovely as yours.


----------



## starshine (Nov 6, 2012)

manhirwen said:


> My horse wood burned. I finished this one up so I could start on some other projects. Hopefully I'll get some new work up soon. By the way. I DO sell wood burnings. I have the art and the original photo for you to look at and scrutinize lol.


This is beautiful.


----------

